

VISA & Mastercard Hacked - wwwhizz
http://pastebin.com/K8k0uEEp

======
kapitalx
Looks very suspicious. For one, why are the visa and mastercard data
interleaved? Why isn't there more rows released. Why the hell are there email
addresses? Why not leave the last 4 digits of the credit card numbers? and
many many more questions like that!

I doubt the validity of this.

Edit: On his twitter account he mentions that its data through a bank and not
the credit card companies themselves.

~~~
tbeseda
There's no way the data source is either Visa or Mastercard. Each row, which
there are less than 2000 of, is non-standard (lower case, varying
abbreviations of Street/Lane/etc., partial and full zip codes, varying phone
number formats).

Likely a dump of a poorly secured online retailer.

Nothing to see here, move along.

------
fgielow
[http://kevtownsend.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/reckz0r-hacks-
ma...](http://kevtownsend.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/reckz0r-hacks-mastercard-
and-visa-anonymous-says-no/)

Interesting to consider. But I do not know much regarding this topic, I am
just leaving that link because it is directly related :P

edit.: Anyways, I downloaded that file and it was really just plain texts,
nothing to worry about. But seemed suspicious anyway. Why are there email
addresses?

~~~
gee_totes
Another directly related link: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamer>

------
sosuke
I feel bad for @Reck0r on Twitter, who Reckz0r or Reckz, or Jeremy linked to
in the bottom of this paste. He or she obviously meant @Reckz0r
<https://twitter.com/#!/Reckz0r>

------
alpb
A little bit out of the topic but drew my attention: Looks like hackers love
to quote from Albert Einstein and write their names instead of Einstein's.

------
yuvadam
Interesting. This data shows up on a Palestinian "hacker" forum [1] on a post
dated June 5th.

[1] - <http://gaza-hacker.net/cc/showthread-t_38196.html>

~~~
newobj
Reckz0r's tweets say "I just tweeted Reid Hoffman's VISA credit card
information, then I had the thought that i'd get suspended..so...nevermind,
folks."

From the link above:

"Reed Hofmann..."

Close but no cigar :^P

------
lowglow
The cc#s/exp/CVC/CVC2 might have been encrypted which is why they aren't
included. I doubt this is even from a bank.

~~~
dustinchilson
per PCI & PA-DSS standards CVC and CVC2 cannot be stored.

~~~
politician
There are plenty of companies who don't know that, or haven't been audited
yet. When they are audited, they can be out of compliance for months before
anything final is done.

------
rit
I think someone is mistaking the whole "Hacker News" title, here.

------
timaelliott
So we're to believe that he can hack VISA & Mastercard but cannot consistently
format a text file and uses double \r\n line delimiters?

Alarm bells are ringing, Willie.

